# black roof + white car = sexy



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would have vinyl'd it, that way you can remove it if you don't like it or trade it in.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

im in for the long haul on this car....... will have it till it dies.......


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

im wondering if the same is true for a black car with white roof....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^Nope

Black roof on white car is pretty sexy though.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> im wondering if the same is true for a black car with white roof....


What about a black car with a silver CF roof? 



Mick said:


> ^Nope
> 
> Black roof on white car is pretty sexy though.


Don't stifle his creativity!!!!!!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> What about a black car with a silver CF roof?



...oh my god.... BEST IDEA EVER!!!! when i get back from training I'm definitely doing that!!!

somebody wanna photoshop that for me to get an idea of what it might look like?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope to do Matte black vinyl on my Victory Red Cruze RS. Gonna do the V on the front nose, up the hood, roof, and trunk. I think it should make the car look really slick, and will help keep some paint scratches off the front end and hood LOL.. I live in coal country here in PA.. Stones on the road everywhere here LOL.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting that you'd go with matte black. But it would look badass with the victory red!

Dammit this is the only reason i'm bummed out about my black cruze (and the easily visible paint imperfections/scratches). I wish I could do a different colour roof without it looking goofy.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Interesting that you'd go with matte black. But it would look badass with the victory red!


Something close to this is what I am looking to do. W/o the Bowtie and Pin stripe down the side, and adding more black on the front end in that V shaped area.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> ...oh my god.... BEST IDEA EVER!!!! when i get back from training I'm definitely doing that!!!
> 
> somebody wanna photoshop that for me to get an idea of what it might look like?


LMAO ... I tried doing some of the photoshop work to help boats, but most of my tries turned into fails sadly. I'd say just place it on top with clear tape as a dry fit, then apply it if you like the look.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> LMAO ... I tried doing some of the photoshop work to help boats, but most of my tries turned into fails sadly. I'd say just place it on top with clear tape as a dry fit, then apply it if you like the look.


Yeah but I'd want a general idea of what it might look like before I even blow $60-100 on CF wrap.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

go to OfficeMax and buy cheap poster board. Spray paint it silver, and tape that to your roof for a dry fit. Then visualize the texture.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> go to OfficeMax and buy cheap poster board. Spray paint it silver, and tape that to your roof for a dry fit. Then visualize the texture.


LOL. in that case then why not just spring for the silver poster board?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Something close to this is what I am looking to do. W/o the Bowtie and Pin stripe down the side, and adding more black on the front end in that V shaped area.


Reminds me of GM's of the 90s and early 2000's in white that had peeling primer. There are a few running around here with absolutely no paint left on the hood, roof, or trunk lid. 

It probably looks better in person. I don't particularly like the red/black look on the above picture.


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Yeah but I'd want a general idea of what it might look like before I even blow $60-100 on CF wrap.


What I would do is tape it off the roof with painters tape and newspapers/sheets and spend less than $100 on PlastiDip also they have a new product that can make it have a gloss look to it. Best of all if you don't like the look you can always peel it back off, I know guys who have had it on their cars for over a year. If it turns out that you can live with it and thats what you want save up some $$$ for the real stuff. They also have white, silver, and gold/silver overlays. So if your scared about jumping into it, use Plastidip that can always be removed without damage to your car. My plan is to plastidip the Eco wheels on a white car.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Biting off the Flex's style. I have a Flex but its an all pearl white.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> LOL. in that case then why not just spring for the silver poster board?


Because that would be boring and consume less of your time of course. Although then again I have to assume that people don't have as much free time as I do.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i love free time!!!! i have too much so i always pick the longest possible method to do anything!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ragin Cajun said:


> Biting off the Flex's style. I have a Flex but its an all pearl white.


Yeah i have seen some black Flexes with White roofs. And Mini Coopers as well. They're not bad, but they have the bubble over roof so it kinda works... I don't know how it would look on our cruze.



soup070 said:


> What I would do is tape it off the roof with painters tape and newspapers/sheets and spend less than $100 on PlastiDip also they have a new product that can make it have a gloss look to it. Best of all if you don't like the look you can always peel it back off, I know guys who have had it on their cars for over a year. If it turns out that you can live with it and thats what you want save up some $$$ for the real stuff. They also have white, silver, and gold/silver overlays. So if your scared about jumping into it, use Plastidip that can always be removed without damage to your car. My plan is to plastidip the Eco wheels on a white car.


I'd totally try that but I can't seem to get ahold of Plastidip in Canada. 



Smurfenstein said:


> Because that would be boring and consume less of your time of course. Although then again I have to assume that people don't have as much free time as I do.


LOL believe me if i had the time i'd do some outrageous things to my car


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I played with the idea of a White roof on a Black car in photoshop with several photos and angels... bottom line. IT LOOKS LIKE CRAP!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd totally try that but I can't seem to get ahold of Plastidip in Canada. [/QUOTE]

where in canada are you? if your in ontario i know where you can get all the plastidip you want!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

what do ya'll think about red roof for the black car? im thinking bout doing that and get black and red rims to match my interior. if not do some red racing stripes


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

that could be interesting.... trying to visualize it.... i think it woul dlook good!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah. i wish i had photoshop to fool around with.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> I'd totally try that but I can't seem to get ahold of Plastidip in Canada.


where in canada are you? if your in ontario i know where you can get all the plastidip you want![/QUOTE]

I live in Windsor so I can go to Detroit and pick some up whenever but im too lazy to find anywhere that sells it lol. It all comes down to time too.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Someone get a pic of their white Cruze and post in Boat's photoshop thread. He'll take care of it.


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> decided to just go for it.... no vinyl, no plastidip..... schedualled to have the roof painted black next week. will post pics when its done. Painting it was 50 bucks more than a vinyl job at my local shop. i know i could have vinyled it my self for cheaper but i think painting will be the best option.... cant wait..... its the roof and then 18s and im basically done!


Exact same thing I've planned on doing to mine since I bought it.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Someone get a pic of their white Cruze and post in Boat's photoshop thread. He'll take care of it.


There's lots of people who've done the black on white roof. We're having the issue with white on black lol. Well at least I am.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> There's lots of people who've done the black on white roof. We're having the issue with white on black lol. Well at least I am.


What about a gray/gunmetal carbon fiber wrap?

Gives it the silver look, but its dark enough that it might work.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

On Chevrolet's web site you can order custom vinal wrap's,,, we played with them then printed it out,on High def paper,, and drew on the photo.But this photo is all custom chevy stuff you can order from dealer ship,, but it gives you some idea's of how it will look.

here ya go,,,
Chevrolet Graphics - Cruze


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> What about a gray/gunmetal carbon fiber wrap?
> 
> Gives it the silver look, but its dark enough that it might work.


Hmmm that could work. It would almost look like a solar panel.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

This!








Where's Coletrain when you need him?


If you're going to paint the hood, you gotta do the whole thing. Looks funny just painting the dimple.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

any new pics of the blacked-out roof??


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> ^Nope
> 
> Black roof on white car is pretty sexy though.


You would look like a Cop/High Po if you did that... at least here you would.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What about

Black car black roof! Win win everywhere.

In all seriousness do you guys think the blue topaz would look liek with black roof?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

iKermit said:


> What about
> 
> Black car black roof! Win win everywhere.
> 
> In all seriousness do you guys think the blue topaz would look liek with black roof?


In my honest opinion I wouldn't, I think it would look like they forgot to finish painting it. IDK maybe a picture of one would change my mind, but without seeing that's what pops in my head.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a white RS as well and was thinking about doing the roof in black plastidip.
I also wanted to do the inset of the headlights in black and a bit of the center front spoiler...

I'd like to see the pics as well!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Blacked mine out, love it too!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

how much was paiting it versus getting it vinyled?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I vinyled mine myself, first time trying it and it came out great. It was a lot cheaper of an option for me.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> I vinyled mine myself, first time trying it and it came out great. It was a lot cheaper of an option for me.


I just received a sheet of vinyl and i would love to do it but ive never worked with vinyl before. So i am pretty hesitant.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Czaja25 said:


> I just received a sheet of vinyl and i would love to do it but ive never worked with vinyl before. So i am pretty hesitant.


Get a heat gun, it will pay back in spades. Also, clean clean clean before starting and pick a nice sunny day, but apply the vinyl in the shade. Its not that hard actually, it was my first time and it came out perfect.


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

any of you guys seen a silver cruze with a blacked out roof... I am planning on blacking out my roof, but it would be nice to be able to see it first. Anyone with good photoshopping skills can help... if they would like.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just me, black roofs look better if you have tinted windows.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of wrapping my roof and mirrors in carbon fiber wrap. and ordering a carbon fiber factory style lip spoiler. I wonder has anyone done a carbon wrap on the roof?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Czaja25 said:


> how much was paiting it versus getting it vinyled?


Gloss vinyled mine for $100 flat


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> I'm thinking of wrapping my roof and mirrors in carbon fiber wrap. and ordering a carbon fiber factory style lip spoiler. I wonder has anyone done a carbon wrap on the roof?


Had the carbon fiber wrapped roof, ditched it quick. It looks ok, but I just had mine glossed. Much more class in that. 


VS.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Had the carbon fiber wrapped roof, ditched it quick. It looks ok, but I just had mine glossed. Much more class in that.
> 
> 
> VS.


that looks sick with the gloss. well done!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

for you guys that have black'd the top of your white.. Does the car seem to get hotter inside, faster as well?


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Not at all


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

the way i see it, when its 95 degrees the inside of the car is flipping hot anyways. I dont see the difference in temp.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think all the heat goes in through the windows anyways. But you should test it before doing it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Well I played with the idea of a White roof on a Black car in photoshop with several photos and angels... bottom line. IT LOOKS LIKE CRAP!


Try a red roof on a BGM Cruze: it will look gangbusters if you use the correct shade of red.


----------

